# Gaps in tack room door



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I would try that foam weather stripping that comes in rolls.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

How disappointing , especially a new trailer! I agree with TC on the weather stripping. All I can think of, other then calling the dealer you bought it from and see what they suggest.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I see an Albany on that, get it from Miller's trailers? That's where I bought mine years ago.

There is thick wearherstrip you can try and seal it up with. Replacing the door is a possibility but wouldn't be cheap.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i would take it back to where you bought it,if it was a dealer and say whats with this gap ! this is not weather proof , what will You do to correct this problem? hopefully they will fix it for no charge. 
Other than that, the wide weather stripping place inside the door, and I would do the door side and the frame side . Good luck


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmm, I'm not a trailer mechanic so I'm really not sure what you could do. I feel that weather stripping would not be enough, because that isn't exactly water proof either. 

The door needs to physically overlap somehow in order to be water tight. With that big gap in there .... I honestly don't know what you could do. 

I'd ask the dealer you purchased it from if there is another door they could install.


----------

